# Sex Sex Sex!!!



## jarhed (Nov 11, 2012)

I've been separated for quite a while and have met a great sexy woman that I've been dating. We get along really well.

My Ex and I fought a lot b/c I wanted sex way more than she did. We averaged every other day, but it was duty sex for her. I later found out she had an EA that may have been physical but I don't really care - she was a narcissistic ***** and I'm so happy to be rid of her.

Anyway here is my situation now. My GF and I spend a LOT of time together and have a lot of sex. She is very sexual and I'm not used to having this much sex - sometimes 5 times in 24 hours. Its been great!

Well for some reason the last 2 weeks my sex drive has just dived. I think its mental. We have had much less sex and I've made sure that I've pleasured her if I wasn't up to it. But what the heck is going on with me! 

I think she is hot and I love her body - but I'm just not up to it! I'm afraid now that it's in my head and Im stressed over it.

Any ideas how to get back to my old self? I'm paranoid now that something is wrong with me!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Most men are not able to have sex multiple times per day on a long term average. You might just need to ration yourself. Do other sexual things for her when she wants it, and then limit PIV and similar to once every day or two - whatever works for you.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Egaads! you have one hot smokin' mama!

uhtred is right, most men cannot do this long term. your body is normal. especially depending on your age.
if you are middle aged or older, forget about it.

i cant imagine myself even in my younger days. i have done it three times in one day, but not for days on end.

don't stress over it. tell her you need to slow down a bit and see what she says. maybe she needs an android lover.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

A couple of things. First off, as others have said, the human body is just not meant for this type of long term marathon on an on going basis. Second off, right now you are still in the early stages of the relationship when lust takes precedence over anything else. 
I recently dated someone similar to your GF. We didn't get together every day. But when we did there was usually sex involved - multiple episodes. I got to the point where I just didn't feel the drive anymore. Some of it was I was just tired of sex but another aspect of it was that I was tired of sex with her.
You can just go thru the motions on both ends of the spectrum. You or partner allow it to happen once in a while or you start to just go thru the motions because it just becomes the routine.


----------



## jarhed (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the sanity check!! You guys are awesome. I already feel less stressed.

I've held up my marathon sex for months and I think my pecker is just going on strike right now. I'm mid 40's, btw. 

What I think has happened is it has become so plentiful that it has become routine and less "vavoom". I still think she is beautiful and want to boink her... and I do boink her. But 3x a day, 3x a week has taken it's toll. Time to pace it a bit.

I think she picked up that I was getting paranoid and she stresses that she loves me and so it has amped up her drive. It's a nice problem to have.


----------



## MrBreeze (Dec 16, 2014)

Sounds like you have quite a willing partner. With my limited experience I would suggest as others have, when you aren't feeling the urge, satisfy hers. Perhaps mixing up the schedule would help too, try to stop it feeling routine.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Be careful what you wish for  You may have sexed out.:surprise:

It's great to have so much sex but you have to pace yourself otherwise you will run out of juice and become a prune 
It's possible she is constantly having sex because she thinks that's what all men want (the cynic in me) or it's possible it's you ex in disguise, trying to get back at you >
It's also possible the frequency will subside eventually as is normal in all relationships since this is a new relationship.
You could for example try and have sex with her without you coming. That way you can do it as many times as you want and make her come multiple times (I think? I haven't had the need to try it for a long time).
Maybe even male-fake the orgasms. Ha!



jarhed said:


> I've been separated for quite a while and have met a great sexy woman that I've been dating. We get along really well.
> 
> My Ex and I fought a lot b/c I wanted sex way more than she did. We averaged every other day, but it was duty sex for her. I later found out she had an EA that may have been physical but I don't really care - she was a narcissistic ***** and I'm so happy to be rid of her.
> 
> ...


----------



## jarhed (Nov 11, 2012)

inmyprime said:


> Be careful what you wish for  You may have sexed out.:surprise:
> 
> It's great to have so much sex but you have to pace yourself otherwise you will run out of juice and become a prune
> It's possible she is constantly having sex because she thinks that's what all men want (the cynic in me) or it's possible it's you ex in disguise, trying to get back at you >
> ...



Funny you mention this- It has become routine that she comes and I do not 3 of 4 times and I'm fine with that. I just go until I'm lathered in sweat and then I say "It isn't going to happen for me - but I'm glad you came.". 

I make sure she is always taken care of - and frankly I think when the new wears off things will settle into a nice routine.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Balance in all things is usually wise.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

what a problem to have.

enjoy it while it lasts.

hopefully, you do not let this one get away.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hydrate hydrate hydrate.

Quality over quanity.

Maybe try edging.

Get close then stop rinse and repeat until you have the biggest orgasm possible. 

Then snuggle and fall asleep watching forensic files.


----------



## jarhed (Nov 11, 2012)

harrybrown said:


> what a problem to have.
> 
> enjoy it while it lasts.
> 
> hopefully, you do not let this one get away.


I won't!! She's a keeper (But I'm not marrying her.... or anyone ever again).


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

jarhed said:


> I've been separated for quite a while and have met a great sexy woman that I've been dating. We get along really well.
> 
> My Ex and I fought a lot b/c I wanted sex way more than she did. We averaged every other day, but it was duty sex for her. I later found out she had an EA that may have been physical but I don't really care - she was a narcissistic ***** and I'm so happy to be rid of her.
> 
> ...


*Go get thoroughly checked out by a good urologist!*


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Familiar with the term "humblebrag"?


----------



## jarhed (Nov 11, 2012)

FalCod said:


> Familiar with the term "humblebrag"?


I googled it. It actually took a lot to post this! I was worried my pencil ran out of lead! But in two weeks how could that happen?

My cup runneth over. I know.

But believe me: I endured 2 decades of misery, so I feel good about the place I'm in right now. I hope others find what I have - everyone deserves this.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

jarhed said:


> I won't!! She's a keeper (But I'm not marrying her.... or anyone ever again).


What happens if in a year or two she wants to get married?

Remember that most relationships start with lots of sex before it dies down later on, that's normal.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

jarhed said:


> I've been separated for quite a while and have met a great sexy woman that I've been dating. We get along really well.
> 
> My Ex and I fought a lot b/c I wanted sex way more than she did. We averaged every other day, but it was duty sex for her. I later found out she had an EA that may have been physical but I don't really care - she was a narcissistic ***** and I'm so happy to be rid of her.
> 
> ...




- Viagra, Cialis.


- When us guys hit 30, we start going downhill and when we hit 40, its very fast from that point.


- Weight train hard, lots of sleep, testosterone boosters, L-Arginine powder 10g with water on an empty stomach just before bed will raise you human growth hormone while you sleep. You will wake up hard and in the mood......Go to your family doctor and get your testosterone levels checked. If low, you can get regular injections and your sex drive will go through the roof again, like when you were young, 20's.....


https://www.mensfitness.com/nutrition/what-to-eat/what-eat-boost-your-sex-drive-and-hers


----------



## jarhed (Nov 11, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> What happens if in a year or two she wants to get married?
> 
> Remember that most relationships start with lots of sex before it dies down later on, that's normal.



It is non negotiable. Marriage for men is a financial liability. I don't mind dating seriously - but marriage is off the table. If it ends up being a show stopper - so be it.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

jarhed said:


> It is non negotiable. Marriage for men is a financial liability. I don't mind dating seriously - but marriage is off the table. If it ends up being a show stopper - so be it.


Thats not how the men I know see it, but its your loss I guess.


----------



## jarhed (Nov 11, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> Thats not how the men I know see it, but its your loss I guess.



That seems rather intolerant, Diana. Why does my choice make me a loser? Tsk.

Statistics are on my side. Men are treated unfairly by courts every day - fact. The system is biased - fact. Men pay more in alimony than women by far - fact. Women are awarded custody more often simply b/c they are women - fact.

I could go on, but you see my point.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

jarhed said:


> That seems rather intolerant, Diana. Why does my choice make me a loser? Tsk.
> 
> Statistics are on my side. Men are treated unfairly by courts every day - fact. The system is biased - fact. Men pay more in alimony than women by far - fact. Women are awarded custody more often simply b/c they are women - fact.
> 
> I could go on, but you see my point.


Actually, no she doesn't see your point and never will. However, the rest of your post is dead on. She is intolerant, your choice does not make you a loser and men are treated unfairly by the courts.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

jarhed said:


> That seems rather intolerant, Diana. Why does my choice make me a loser? Tsk.
> 
> Statistics are on my side. Men are treated unfairly by courts every day - fact. The system is biased - fact. Men pay more in alimony than women by far - fact. Women are awarded custody more often simply b/c they are women - fact.
> 
> I could go on, but you see my point.


As I said I don't see men here being out off marrying.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

jarhed said:


> It is non negotiable. Marriage for men is a financial liability. I don't mind dating seriously - but marriage is off the table. If it ends up being a show stopper - so be it.


And you've initiated that discussion with her? 

You made it clear before you had sex that a long term relationship is acceptable, but you'll never marry again?


----------

